# Ivy & Willow in their Vintage tutu's



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys, finished a couple more. This time I used another vintage chenille, but added ruffles of tulle in pink and green for the skirting. I reversed the colors on the skirts for each of the girls. I think it suits Ivy  All Willow wanted to do was point at bumble bee's rofl!!!















































Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are adorable!!!! :love5: And your girls..I just want to snatch them up. My Willow would love to have more sisters to play with!


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

That right there makes me wish I had girl chi's. Wonderful work, adorable dogs!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg they are the cutest little dresses ever they are gorgeous
both your girls are beautiful


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

whow what talent beautiful just beautiful


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

They are just too precious!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

OMG you are soo talented!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are lovely, of course! The dresses are wonderful!! The girls look so gorgeous in them! I love the pic of Ivy sitting down!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Lori, What could be more adorable than your girls in those Beautiful Vintage Tutu's? Nothing, that is the ultimate in Cute, Cute, Cute! Your work is outstanding!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

those are gorgeous! you could make a fortune selling your harnesses, they're the most unique and pretty harnesses i think i've seen


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks sooo much for all your wonderful compliments. I really appriciate them all  Well....you know I had to go back the the fabric store and buy more Tulle. This time in different colors hee hee!!! Now I have to see what else I can come up with 

Lori


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

You are so talented. I'm jealous!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh...thanks guys [blushing] 

Lori


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful. I would buy one of those if you would make me one


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Wow you do beautiful work. I wish I could sew. You have very pretty little girls.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

*krista* said:


> Beautiful. I would buy one of those if you would make me one



Krista....how big is your little girl??? Weight, neck, and chest measurments.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hallow91 said:


> Wow you do beautiful work. I wish I could sew. You have very pretty little girls.



Thanks soo much:toothy4:

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are so great! Your girls must be the most hip chis in your entire state! Crap probably the entire country! Their little outfits are just so awesome and they wear them so well! Great pictures.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Ivy's mom said:


> Krista....how big is your little girl??? Weight, neck, and chest measurments.
> 
> Lori


Ooo I will measure her and get back to you for sure  Gotta find my measuring tape ... heh.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Soooo beautiful. You have such a great talent.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! They're gorgeous outfits - you're so talented. Willow and Ivy are beautiful modeling their new dresses.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys....I appreciate your wonderful comment. Means soo much to me 

Lori


----------

